# The Tell-Tale Heart pt. 2



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

I wrote a story for school called "The Mad Man's Mistake".It's the sequel to "The Tell-Tale Heart".My teacher loved it<and it got me an A+.I was wondering if any of you would like me to post it here.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Go ahead and post, Draik. We enjoy seeing someone's creative efforts. How long is the story?


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Heck, I'd love to read it!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

ok,just gimme some time.Ive got some stuff to do right now


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Sorry I took so long,my dad mispaced it.Here it is!remember, it takes place directly after the tell-tale heart,so you might have to read that first.


To my great surprise, they hadn't believed me, nor did they check underneath the planks in the case.They replied " You must just be confused from your dream,you may be ill.You should get some rest." I gave no reply as the left the house.As I was pondering, I concluded that only I could hear it because of my sharpened hearing. Yes! That had to be it. It had been an hour since the men had arrived so I decided to rest.

I had been awoken by the ringing of church bells. I sat up and contemplated what now to do. I realized, now, that I could enter the chamber that the old man never allowed. An explosion of curiosity formed in my mind.I had not thought of that during the whole time plotting the murder. I made my way hastily and entered for the first time.

I was astounded by its appearance. The walls and floor were a smooth white and there was a large desk with many profound objects, the only recognizable thing was a rare electric-lamp.There was also, to my surprise, what seemed to be a decrepit arm connected to a multitude of wires. I was bewildered as, upon closer inspection, I saw it twitch! I also found the old mans journal.It stated that he had created a concoction, to bing the dead to life.I presently found that it was hidden in the floor of his bed room! I sped to the room to find a noise coming from beneath the planks.

It was not the sound of the heart but that of a wretched beast trying to from its hold.As I stood dumbfounded I was struck by terror and couldn't move.The floor broke open as the body, partially reassembled, tore out.The eye was back to haunt me! I ran to the front door as I tried to escape,but found it was locked. Searching my surroundings I saw the key was missing! I was cornered!The old man I loved was back, but the eye was tearing at my soul I shrieked out loud as I took what I knew would be my last breath.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

no comments?


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Sorry Draik, I actually read this when you posted it, but never got around to commenting at the time.

I think it's very clever and appropriately spooky.
Who knew the old man was a mad scientist? 

I think you could expand the story over a couple of pages. Give a little more description and build the suspense.

Over all, good job!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

I was actually thinking about doing that sometime when i get the chance,maybe during spring break(when im not building props)


----------

